# Death of B11



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

It's dead alright. Headed for the boneyard tomorrow. Son rear ended somebody, pushed the front end above the bumper in about 6 inches. Hood pushed back, both fenders buckled, radiator pushed back, headlights totally gone, grill totally gone.


Anyone wanna buy a nearly complete CA18DE swap?


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

AAAHHHHHHHHH!!! SHIT!!! nooooo.........(tear)..
don'y u want to fix it ?? is your son Okay?


----------



## MyClunkyAss12er (May 16, 2003)

so sorry to hear! so many sentras have died in the past few months. buy another! they are cheap thigns! build ur monster dont let ur fans down!


----------



## Webfoot (Apr 24, 2003)

WHAT!!!! Oh man, I feel for ya. Is the kid alright? If you get drunk before you beat him, it wont hurt (you) as much. And ya, I got an eye out for a CA. And about that sunroof cover.....


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

Webfoot said:


> *WHAT!!!! Oh man, I feel for ya. Is the kid alright? If you get drunk before you beat him, it wont hurt (you) as much. And ya, I got an eye out for a CA. And about that sunroof cover..... *


ditto on the CA18


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

The kid is fine. I can't beat him because he's bigger than me and knows Jit Kun Do. I've been pouring my heart and soul into this project and to see it scrapped in an instant is quite disheartening. Right now I have so much going on that gettin a new car is out of the question.

I haven't decided 100% to sell the swap. I'll have to get a list together of everything I have. 

I'll pull the sunroof cover before it heads off to pic-n-pull. I'll pull any other nifty parts that I've replaced along the way also. 

The reason I'm so willing to abandon this project is that my landlord had the house I'm in foreclosed and auctioned off by a FORMER mortgage holder. That's right, she had refinanced and the old company foreclosed once payments stopped...well DUH! They sold it to another company. Anyway, the corporation that bought the house at auction (fraudulantly) has issued a Forcible Detainer Citation to have the house vacated. It's a fucking mess and unless my landlords lawyer can successfully fight it, I gotta be outa here by the 21st. 

Already have an apartment lined up and scheduled to sign the lease after the hearing on the 16th if ruling goes against us.

Also, my father-in-law is terminally ill and the wife and daughter are going to be flying to the Philippines in the 27th.

WHEN IT RAINS IT POURS!!!!!!


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

NOTE ON SELLING THE SWAP: The right offer can sway me to sell it. I'll try and get a complete list together by this weekend.


----------



## Mervic (May 1, 2002)

I feel your pain. Hope everything's gonna be OK including your CA swap.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

i'm sorry to hear about your misfortune. yeah, once you have a list down i'll see about making an offer...but only if the tranny can come with. good luck on keeping your place though


----------



## MyClunkyAss12er (May 16, 2003)

sorry to hear its that bad. even if ur not a man of god i hope hes on ur side. ur in my prayers.


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

That blows, really hard. It seems that Nissan owners are constantly met with misfortune. Hope you can get all that crap worked out.


----------



## BeEleven (Jan 22, 2003)

Damn, sorry about all that myetball....it does seem like someone's out to get B-series owners. Maybe they just weren't meant to last this long.


----------



## BennittoMallito (May 20, 2002)

OMG! I can't beleive I missed this thread. My heart goes out to you. Sorry. 

If you sneak up on the boy while he's sleeping you may have a chance. Think about it.


----------



## Lazarus_023 (Jun 3, 2003)

Sorry to hear about all the crappy stuff.




Myetball said:


> *I'll pull the sunroof cover before it heads off to pic-n-pull. I'll pull any other nifty parts that I've replaced along the way also.
> *



what kinda nifty parts? diesel brakes? header? i will buy.


----------



## Lazarus_023 (Jun 3, 2003)

Myetball said:


> *It's dead alright. Headed for the boneyard tomorrow. Son rear ended somebody, pushed the front end above the bumper in about 6 inches. Hood pushed back, both fenders buckled, radiator pushed back, headlights totally gone, grill totally gone.
> *



i did that to mine... fixed it with a chevy suburban, 15' of heavy chain and some junkyard parts. don't give up too easily, man.


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

damn myet. sorry to hear that man. if anyone besides boost was going to succeed in the CA swap department, i figured it would be u. we re just glad that the offspring is okay(sounds like all the kids of b12 owners are in cahoots to try to take over the world)


----------



## Webfoot (Apr 24, 2003)

AVERAGE said:


> * (sounds like all the kids of b12 owners are in cahoots to try to take over the world) *


Naww, they're doing us a favor by making the B12 rare. Only 14 bzillion to go.


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

I really appreciate everyone's kind words and advise. After calming down and giving it some thought I've decided not to make any final decision until after the business with the house I'm in is finished and my wife and daughter get back from the Philippines. Just too much crap going on to make a good decision right now.

I still have to pack up my house in case the court hearing goes against us. While I'm packing up the garage I'll take an inventory and post it up.


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

*Gotta Love Insurance*

Things might be looking up. I don't carry collision insurance on my B11 so had I been driving, I would have to pay for any repair costs. However, since my son was driving and he's not on my policy it looks like his insurance company will foot the bill to fix my car.

So, I talk with the adjuster from his insurance company tomorrow and will find out then what's gonna happen. I think I'm gonna take it to the local Nissan dealer to get it fixed. No sense going cheap if I'm not paying for it  I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

cool to hear. well hope everything else is up and up .


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

*Re: Gotta Love Insurance*



Myetball said:


> *Things might be looking up. I don't carry collision insurance on my B11 so had I been driving, I would have to pay for any repair costs. However, since my son was driving and he's not on my policy it looks like his insurance company will foot the bill to fix my car.
> 
> So, I talk with the adjuster from his insurance company tomorrow and will find out then what's gonna happen. I think I'm gonna take it to the local Nissan dealer to get it fixed. No sense going cheap if I'm not paying for it  I'll keep you posted. *


things are looking up already aren't they


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

Maybe not as far up as I'd hoped. The inspector is supposed to look at the car tommorow morning. Looks like the insurance company wants to total the car and only give me it's value. If I keep it, it's called salvage retainer and I get value minus salvage price. This would give it a salvage title.

If the money is too low I'll tell 'em to fuck off and just keep it so it has a clean title.


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

Ya my car got hit before I got it from a famliy friend. It just pushed the bumper in 2" and broke a head light too. So with the dent in the hood they totaled it . so thay bought it back and fix it for less than the quote.. and i got it for cheap.. salvaged title.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

Myetball said:


> *Maybe not as far up as I'd hoped. The inspector is supposed to look at the car tommorow morning. Looks like the insurance company wants to total the car and only give me it's value. If I keep it, it's called salvage retainer and I get value minus salvage price. This would give it a salvage title.
> 
> If the money is too low I'll tell 'em to fuck off and just keep it so it has a clean title. *


who cares if it gives you a salvaged title...as long as you can make it pass inspection for it


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

Insurance inspector came out and surveyed the car this morning. I'm supposed to have their offer tommorow. We'll see if I get enough to buy replacement parts. If I hit the junkyards I should be able to get some nice parts (hood, fenders, grill, front lights) for cheap. So what if they are all different colors it'll get repainted anyway. I think there's a red B11 with all the parts in the yard right now.


----------



## fastpakr (Sep 18, 2002)

Gsolo said:


> *who cares if it gives you a salvaged title...as long as you can make it pass inspection for it *


Some states either do not allow you to rebuild a salvage vehicle or require you to document everything to such detail that it isn't worth it.


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

I don't think it's much of a problem here in Texas. Of course the car has to pass safety inspection and you can only carry liability insurance. Insurance company won't offer collision or comprehensive to a salvaged vehicle.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

that i didn't know. although i dont usually have more than liability it would be nice to have comprehensive when i move to pheonix


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Not a safe year to drive B11-B12 sentras. I think it's a conspiracy to push the old school cars into extinction.


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

the offspring have spoken!!


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

I decided to do a salvage retainer. Basically the insurance company totals the car and deducts the salvage price from the amount they pay me. After deducting $53 for salvage cost I'll be getting $892.50. Should have the check shortly.

I sent my son on a mission to pic-n-pull. He found that they have three B11's that have newly arrived. Two sedans and one hatchback. All with intact front ends. As soon as the check gets here I'm gonna go scrounge a new front end for mine.


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

you could probably get all 3 of those B11's for that much!


----------



## Lazarus_023 (Jun 3, 2003)

minute rice sentra said:


> *you could probably get all 3 of those B11's for that much! *


heh.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Man, I have yet to get an insurance adjuster to even look at any of my cars, so I'll be on a plane tomorrow heading to New York to pick up this gorgeous Hyundai Elantra that will be getting a 4G63T installed in it. http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2438377201&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOAB:US:6


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

sounds like a good deal, get some before and after pics if ya can.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

I will. These cars are the best kept secret since the CA18DET.


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

boost loves his 4doors!


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

minute rice sentra said:


> *you could probably get all 3 of those B11's for that much! *


No doubt. I figure for all the front lights, grill, hood, both fenders, hood latch w/support, a/c condensor, a/c lines, and maybe a few other small items it'll cost me a couple hundred at most. I need a new radiator support frame but I don't know if they are easily removeable. May have to buy new.

FYI, when I was out in San Diego last week I got my turbo Grand Am running. Reworked head, new cam/lifters, rebuilt T25 (thanks Dee), new oilpan gasket, timing belt, HKS style air filter (thanks to Home Depot for helping to install that), plugs, wires, cap/rotor, fuel & oil filters, mobile one 10w30, serpentine belt, and some other stuff.

Runs real smooth. Boost doesn't kick in until about 3500rpm but when it does hold on to your hat.....screams up to 7200 then quickly shifts and stays in boost range. Flying back out over thanksgiving and will drive it back.

One thing I did find interesting is the engine is stamped with the ID code C20GET. It's Brazilian made so it's not related to the CA20.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

sorry.about.the.bad.luck...I.sear.it's.a.fucking.consipicy...Right.know.I.have.a.90.Lumina...May.sell.it.to.my.sister.for.profit.and.gain.heer.POS....If.I.keep.it,,a.3.1L.Turbo.is.in.the.works...The.W-body.GM's.are.growing.on.me...Still.looking.for.a.good.non-rusted.B12...Not.much.luck.though....My.$9/hr.job(yes.I.got.a.job!!).hours.vary.too.much.to.much.to.get.a.$2K.for.a.90.Sport.Coupe.I.found.with.only.40K.original.miles.on.it!!!I.wish.I.would.have.kept.my.first.B12.after.my.accident...It.had.little.rust.

PS.....spacebar.is.busted....Stupid.keyboard!!!


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

I think that's a little high for a sport coupe, i never even see a sedan around here go for more than $500. I missed an '88 coupe for $550 with mint condition interior and slight front body damage. (the retard sold it before i got out of work) and that's the only coupe i've ever seen in person.


----------



## Webfoot (Apr 24, 2003)

TOOT TOOT 
Tree fitty for my 87' with 275K. Didnt run but the body is straight, no rust and the interior is immaculate. Luckily I had a spare 16s laying around, anyway

Myet, if you look around long enough, you'll find another B11 SE in need of what you got. Murphy says not till AFTER you bust a few knuckles rebuilding the frankenbeast. They still got the red one at the u-pull. (you already got most of it lol) Just drive to LA, turn right, and go another 900 miles. And don't forget the trailer.


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

The trailer is gonna be sold by the end of the week. Towing package is coming off the GA too and going up on ebay. 

There's plenty of new B11 arrivals and the local pic-n-pull, even an SE Coupe. Called today and fenders and hood are $38 each. I can get lights pretty cheap and a new condenser. The rest is small stuff that I can snag off the ones in the yard. I'm gonna go this weekend and start pulling some stuff.

I prefer OEM body panels since all the aftermarket ones don't exactly fit and are super thin sheet metal. It's not knuckles I'm worried about....it's wasps....got stung out at the yard before...right on the first knuckle of my ring finger. Had the presence of mind to pull my ring off before my finger doubled in size. Cripes wasp stings really hurt.


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

Well, things are looking a little better. Got back from pic-n-pull a while ago. Got a real nice hood (red), a pair of nice fenders (light metalic blue), a good front trim piece (silver), a hood latch w/bracket, a pair of nice corner lamps, a pair of A/C lines, some misc. plastic pieces, and a bag full of body bolts. All parts were from three different '85 B11's.

Won an new A/C condenser on ebay for $25, a new grill for $15, and hopefully will win a pair of headlights pretty cheap. I already had a new radiator from a Pulsar so that's not a problem.

I'm gonna get some pics of the current condition and then some pics after the repair with the multi-color body panels. Eventually I'll get it painted and will get those pics up too.


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

Finally got some pics of the damage. It's still sitting at my son's house. They aren't charging me storage fee so I'm in no rush to get it fixed. All the new parts are sitting in the back waiting to get put on. The only thing I really need is a radiator support. Just gotta get the motivation to go cut one out of a junker.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

Myetball said:


> Finally got some pics of the damage. It's still sitting at my son's house. They aren't charging me storage fee so I'm in no rush to get it fixed. All the new parts are sitting in the back waiting to get put on. The only thing I really need is a radiator support. Just gotta get the motivation to go cut one out of a junker.


pics no show


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

For some reason I can't even get into my digitalpose page anymore....can't even get the digitalpose home page to show up. Tried yahoo but I guess it no worky worky.

So, check out page 2 of my cardomain page.


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

I'm going to try and get some pics going again. If it doesn't work check out THIS LINK.


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

You should know by now that webshots pics won't link...shame on you. Do you have an estimation on when it'll be drivable again? I wanna see a CA pullin' that bad boy!


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

haha...well it works for me...DOH! Did the link to my Webshots album work? Trying different things since digitalpose went NAZI on me and won't let me access their site unless I open up all the security to my computer. SCREW DAT!

It'll be a while, later this year or some time next year. I need to get me a garage...and a house to go with it. The house is for the wife...the garage will be all mine...muwahahahaha


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

Myetball said:


> haha...well it works for me...DOH! Did the link to my Webshots album work? Trying different things since digitalpose went NAZI on me and won't let me access their site unless I open up all the security to my computer. SCREW DAT!
> 
> It'll be a while, later this year or some time next year. I need to get me a garage...and a house to go with it. The house is for the wife...the garage will be all mine...muwahahahaha



Me Too..... :givebeer: :hal:


----------



## 1989SentraOK (Jan 29, 2004)

Hey Myet, what steering wheel is that? It would look BAD in my B12...

And yea, it's a bad year for B11/B12 owners, we've had 3 blowouts (both front tires AND the donut) problems with the motor missing, replaced a whole transmission, and my dad ran it into a tree.......odd thing, it ran fine when we bought it....


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

It's the factory B11 Coupe wheel. As luck would have it, I have a brand new one. The one in the pic has a broken horn button. I got another wheel I'm gonna use instead. If you want a brand new one just like that lemme know.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

Myetball said:


> the garage will be all mine...muwahahahaha


don't forget the Futon and space heater for those nights that your wife wants to keep it that way :thumbup:


----------



## MyClunkyAss12er (May 16, 2003)

Gsolo said:


> don't forget the Futon and space heater for those nights that your wife wants to keep it that way :thumbup:


and the booze....u cant get kicked out of the bedroom without booze and for the fella lookin for a wheel i think the pulsar wheel looks nicer but myet probably wants to sell his.....****.... sorry myet.


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

You guys are hilarious. I'll probably need a refridgerator, tv, microwave, and a coffee pot in the garage as well. 

I have a Pulsar wheel also but I think I paid too much for it. You can pick them up at a junkyard pretty cheap. I'd like to sell both of them but they're not hurting anything laying around so no biggy.

The wheel I'm gonna use is off of a B11 wagon. It's OEM and made by Italvolanti, has 4 spokes and a real thick grip. Will be real nice with manual steering.

HERE'S A LINK to pics of a Pulsar wheel and the B11 wagon wheel.


----------



## 1989SentraOK (Jan 29, 2004)

Ooh, how much you wanna sell either one for? I hate the B12 steering wheel design...want something with a 3-spoke design.


----------



## 1989SentraOK (Jan 29, 2004)

Hahahaha, I call the Pulsar wheel!!!!


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

UPDATE: With the recent near death of my turbo Grand Am, my B11 will get getting repaired by the end of the month. I found a place to get a new radiator support for a decent price so all that's left is a bumper and a radiator. Plenty of those in the junkyard.

What happened to the Grand Am? Well, after the near theft I got a steering column off a 1990 GA and installed an alarm system. While it was down, I also installed an intercooler using some rather unusual material. Every turbo jockey out there thought I was nuts but it actually turned out to work really well. I was running 7psi before and with the intercooler and ducting I went down to a steady 5.5psi. Never got the chance to adjust my manual boost controller to increase the boost. After about 20 minutes of driving, one of the rod bearings decided to self destruct. Anyway, some people wanted to see pics of the silicone coated fiberglass flex hose. You can check it out HERE.


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

That looks like it turned out pretty nice, matching colors and everything! You said the inside had a smooth finish right, I was picturing it looking different in my mind for some reason. Do you know what kind of 1/4mi. it'll run? If I didn't know any better, I would never expect a car looking like that to be fast, kinda like the sentra!


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

minute rice sentra said:


> That looks like it turned out pretty nice, matching colors and everything! You said the inside had a smooth finish right, I was picturing it looking different in my mind for some reason. Do you know what kind of 1/4mi. it'll run? If I didn't know any better, I would never expect a car looking like that to be fast, kinda like the sentra!


The hose isn't really smooth inside like the PTFE lined hose would be. However, it doesn't seem to affect performance at the boost level I'm running. It's pretty cool watching it swell up as the turbo spools. Right now it would do the 1/4 in about 40 seconds :banhump: 

After I get it rebuilt maybe 13's, it's a real dog off the line until you hit 2500 when the turbo spools up then your head snaps back and you're off.

SPECIAL NOTE: After the initial theft attempt those little bastards are still at it. Alarm triggered today. Went out to find a screwdriver mark in the epoxy putty I used to cover/seal the lock cylinder hole. I'm going to tow it to the Air Force base I work at and keep it there....this is getting ridiculous.


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

video camera. Catch those **** in the act!


----------



## muccman (Aug 24, 2003)

i almost bought a turbo sunbird convertible from my neighbor... 5spd, 84 000km ( dont know how many miles.. but not many )... mint condition for the motor.. but the body needed some work.. It was also stolen once but then was recovered. Just took it for a joyride apparently. Kinda regret not getting it, kinda dont, because I wouldnt be driving my sentra otherwise


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

I'm almost done with my parts gathering to get my B11 rebuilt. Today DHL delivered a rather large box with a brand new radiator support assembly. I almost bought a new radiator then went out and checked mine. It's basically undamaged, the impact was absorbed by the A/C condensor. All that's left is a bumper (the metal part), a set of passenger side door hinges and a set of hood hinges. Hoping to get busy on it next week or the week after.

Not sure yet what to do about paint. Don't think my apartment complex would be happy with a silver over black car with metalic lightblue fenders and a red hood. Don't want to do a complete paint job since I plan on getting the body taken care of later. Maybe some Krylon...hahaha


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

Myetball said:


> I'm almost done with my parts gathering to get my B11 rebuilt. Today DHL delivered a rather large box with a brand new radiator support assembly. I almost bought a new radiator then went out and checked mine. It's basically undamaged, the impact was absorbed by the A/C condensor. All that's left is a bumper (the metal part), a set of passenger side door hinges and a set of hood hinges. Hoping to get busy on it next week or the week after.
> 
> Not sure yet what to do about paint. Don't think my apartment complex would be happy with a silver over black car with metalic lightblue fenders and a red hood. Don't want to do a complete paint job since I plan on getting the body taken care of later. Maybe some Krylon...hahaha



well....if they complain about it just rattle can it. otherwise i wouldn't worry about it so much if it's not a priority at the moment.


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

Myetball said:


> Maybe some Krylon...hahaha


Just make sure not to get lazy in the middle of the painting process and cheap out on primer like I did, now I've got a few rust spots starting to show up. It's probably not good to drive a straight primer car on winter roads either, salt is the devil!


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

I'm not going down to metal. I'll clean up the panels, scuff them with some fine paper, lay down a coat of primer, wet sand and then paint. The panels are all Texas cars so rust isn't an issue  <-- to all you salty dogs up north


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

Myetball said:


> I'm not going down to metal. I'll clean up the panels, scuff them with some fine paper, lay down a coat of primer, wet sand and then paint. The panels are all Texas cars so rust isn't an issue  <-- to all you salty dogs up north



unless its from the Galveston area ! or even Chorpus Christi (sp) been so long since i've lived down there i forgot what the cities were


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

Myetball said:


> The wheel I'm gonna use is off of a B11 wagon. It's OEM and made by Italvolanti, has 4 spokes and a real thick grip.


i want one! so that's a nissan OEM wheel or is it from Italvolanti? I looked on their website and didn't see any like that.


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

It's OEM made by Italvolanti. Same deal as Momo making steering wheels for Honda and Acura. Probably won't find it on their website since they made it for Nissan. Need to find a B11 wagon. I'd never seen one before until I saw this one on ebay. Got it for a real good price too.


----------



## tbumgarner (Mar 10, 2004)

Then you need to learn tiretool ;-)






Myetball said:


> The kid is fine. I can't beat him because he's bigger than me and knows Jit Kun Do. I've been pouring my heart and soul into this project and to see it scrapped in an instant is quite disheartening. Right now I have so much going on that gettin a new car is out of the question.
> 
> I haven't decided 100% to sell the swap. I'll have to get a list together of everything I have.
> 
> ...


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

> Then you need to learn tiretool ;-)


not to sound like a noob ,But what is that? :fluffy:


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

red_devil said:


> not to sound like a noob ,But what is that? :fluffy:


He's trying to say I should beat my son with a tire iron.

So red, any more progress?

I went out and bought the paint supplies to repaint my panels. Spent less than $25 :cheers: Good thing it's only temprorary. I'll have to get some pics posted so you guys can get a laugh.


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

> So red, any more progress?


No!!! the damn money nazis.......! if had the green it would be done in a weekend. if not I'm going to bang my head into the engine to make my nazis go away.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

red_devil said:


> No!!! the damn money nazis.......! if had the green it would be done in a weekend. if not I'm going to bang my head into the engine to make my nazis go away.


Red's fighting with the money Nazis and Myet is slowly but surely bring the batterd B11 back into the game. Man, seems like ages since I've last posted around here.

Dee


----------



## MyClunkyAss12er (May 16, 2003)

red_devil said:


> No!!! the damn money nazis.......! if had the green it would be done in a weekend. if not I'm going to bang my head into the engine to make my nazis go away.


Me too! it seems when ever i get enough money to continue building the e15et my sister pops out another kid i must spoil or somthing goes horribly wrong sucking my money! hopefully by mid summer i can have this thing done  when do u guys think ull be starting/finishing yours? red arnt u doin a sr20 swap?


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

Well, the original paint I got just ain't gonna cut it. The factory color is Metalic Pewter, I bought Aluminum. Soooo, I hit Auto Zone today and picked up some GM Metalic Pewter....perfect match. Hopefully it won't be so laughable when I'm done.

Welcome back boost_boy.

I'm thinking birth control is alot cheaper than babies.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

Myetball said:


> I'm thinking birth control is alot cheaper than babies.


ditto


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

> when do u guys think ull be starting/finishing yours? red arnt u doin a sr20 swap?


well will try to Kill some of the nazis,and take it a day at a time . But if I had a guess? I would say summer sometime.




Gsolo said:


> ditto





> yes for sure.


----------



## 1989SentraOK (Jan 29, 2004)

Did you just quote yourself?


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

yes, But the jews die from the nazis;And my nazis only take your money.. and there shouldn't be nothing wrong with qoutting myself. Is there??


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

red_devil said:


> yes, But the jews die from the nazis;And my nazis only take your money.. and there shouldn't be nothing wrong with qoutting myself. Is there??





Gsolo said:


> Just means that you're crazy and probably split personalitied/don't tell him our secret/its not a secret/well not anymore/see what i mean  my other personalitie just sometimes comes out and quotes me/liar/and sometimes even talks negatively about me which he doesn't know is also himself


Then I can talk about my quote down here and say that i'm very very tired and don't konw what i'm talking about and htis has absolutely nothign to do with nothing. :cheers:


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

alan,
So what do you mean


> Hopefully it won't be so laughable when I'm done.


 are you saying that you can't paint,or the colors are going to be off??


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

red_devil said:


> alan,
> So what do you mean are you saying that you can't panit,or the colors are going to be off??


i think he means that it should look better than it does now


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

red_devil said:


> alan,
> So what do you mean are you saying that you can't paint,or the colors are going to be off??


Hahaha...it will definately look better than it does now. The original paint I bought was waaaaay too bright. The stuff I have now is actually a little bit darker that what's on the car already. Of course the previous owner had it repainted about 10 years ago and went cheap with no clearcoat. Probably an Earl Shive paint job.

I'm thinking it may be laughable 'cause I've never painted such large areas with a rattle can....plus it's metalic and the spray patterns tend to show up more. I finished painting one piece...the trim between bumper and headlights/grill. Turned out pretty nice.

Here's what I'm doing:
- Sand paint with 320
- Spot putty chips and dings
- Sand again with 320 (repeat putty as needed then sand again)
- Sand with 400
- Primer
- Wet sand with 800
- Paint
- Clearcoat with 800 sanding between coats if needed

I'm planning to take leave from work the week of the 29th to get busy on this. Hopefully I'll be able to get it all done that week.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

Myetball said:


> I'm planning to take leave from work the week of the 29th to get busy on this. Hopefully I'll be able to get it all done that week.


Best of luck to you, and if you can get before and after pics that would be really cool :thumbup:


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

*Pics*

My Webshots Page has some updated pics. Before and after of the fenders and a pic of the hood ready for primer. Image quality is pretty poor since I used my POS camera. I'll borrow my son's camera soon and replace those pics with some better ones.


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

Hit the junkyard today to get the final parts for the restoration. Two hood hinges, two right door hinges, a nearly flawless front facia, and a bumper. I also spotted a B13 SE-R and snagged the instrument cluster. 150mph cable driven speedo and 9k tack...woohooo...my J30 cluster will be history when the CA goes in. Also grabbed three oh-shit handles from a B11 wagon. Mine had none for the rear passengers.

So the sanding and painting continues.


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

My Webshots Page Got the hood partially painted. Lemme know what you think.


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

Looks pretty nice! I think the two-toned hood will give it more character.


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

Here's a few shots of how I spent my day, actually the last two days. Pics are also at my Webshots page.










Took forever to get the old radiator support off.










Just a different view.










New radiator support partially attached, fenders hanging and hood slapped on since I was done for the day and didn't want it to sit overnight with no skin on.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

are those nissan 14" wheels??


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

Looks like it's coming along pretty nicely! Hope your neighbors don't mind that "monstrosity", I know that some people will call the cops for people doing work like that in their driveway, jackasses!


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

minute rice sentra said:


> Looks like it's coming along pretty nicely! Hope your neighbors don't mind that "monstrosity", I know that some people will call the cops for people doing work like that in their driveway, jackasses!



good thing my neighbors all have the same problem


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

Those are 13" wheels. Available on some B11's and N12's.

There is a city ordnance about keeping derelict vehicles in front of your house. Don't know all the rules but there's no rule against working on a car. A cop even stopped by once today but he was looking for some punk running around the neighborhood. Besides.....it aint my house....

Whoah....now that I look at those pics....that first one really looks like hell.


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

Myetball said:


> Here's a few shots of how I spent my day, actually the last two days. Pics are also at my Webshots page.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking better every time you show it.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

Myetball said:


> Those are 13" wheels. Available on some B11's and N12's.


oh, they're exactly the same as some 14's offered on the stanza.funky, they look like crap though as soon as they get any curb rash on them


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

*Pretty much done*

Well, my Webshots page has a few pics of the finished product. I used my crappy camera so the quality isn't that great. It's about 99% done. I have a couple of adjustments to make and I need to scrounge a piece of trim that goes over the d/s headlight and paint both those pieces black. The paint is definately not a match but what the hey....it's good enough.



















As I was working on the restoration, I realized there is some minor bending in areas that I cannot get straight. No real biggy but it's there and I know it. Soooo, as I spent all day in the hot sun, I decided I needed a new plan for my CA swap. I intend to drive my B11 for quite a while longer...still alot of fun and has quite a bit of spunk left in the ole' E16. Within a year I'm going to sell it for whatever it will bring and buy me a B12 sport coupe to use as the platform for my CA swap. I am partial to the hatchbacks and figure all the stuff guys swap onto their sedans will already be on the h/b.

I'll have alot of B11 parts to get rid of later. One big item will be the 1-1/8" Quickor front bar. I'll pull that before I sell it. I may just run the crappy rear bushings and sell the poly bushings....not sure yet....the bad rear bushings make it kinda unsafe to drive at high speed.

Anyway, I'll still be in the B11/B12 family. Of course if a nice little B11 hatch with no crash damage came my way, I may stick with my original plan.


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

That's looking pretty nice, makes me wanna get up off my lazy @$$ and finish up my car, I was looking forward to seeing a B11 with a CA but if I remember correctly a couple other members are contemplating(sp?) a CA swap with their B11's.


----------



## Popkorn (Nov 16, 2003)

Yea, Sport Coup, the only way to go :thumbup: If you can find one. The jy has about 1 for every 15 sedans.


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

Sent in my application for a salvage title today. Hopefully it will be legally back on the road in a couple weeks. Won't pass inspection right now. There's a problem in the wiring to the right headlight, only get a few volts out of it. Have to cut open the wire harness to find out where the break/short is. Shouldn't be too hard to find, damage was pretty much limited to a small area where the harness is located.

I've also been thinking alot about poly rear bushings. After having the trailing arm off it's pretty obvious I can do the same thing with the rear bushings that many have done with motor mounts. That is, use a razor to cut out a good amount of rubber material then fill it up with liquid urethane from Mcmaster-Carr. The rear bushings are not solid rubber, they're more like a motor mount with gaps in the rubber. Should work out nicely.

So, if anyone is interested in a set of custom cut polyurethane bushings for the rear of a B11 let me know.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

I am interrested in urathane rear bushings for the b11!!


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

Sent you a PM sleeper


----------

